# Wireless Tether once rooted?



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

Can anyone confirm one of the various wireless tether (wireless tether for root users, opengarden, barnacle, etc) works once rooted? I know we had issues when the D2 got OTA GB, something about the coding preventing wireless tether from being used even if you rooted. I think CM7 changed it, though. I was clicking through the submenus a couple days and came across the built in mobile hotspot and it popped a diag box that said "for a limited time" mobile hotspot is free to use, anyone got clarification on that?


----------



## Synzael (Dec 28, 2011)

Open Garden works wonderfully on 2 laptops for me with high speeds except on one outdated desktop that fails because its built in card is only G AFAIK. But it could be the drivers I haven't checked its specs in a while. Grandfathered Data Plan 4g is epic win for the low cost imo.


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

Synzael said:


> Open Garden works wonderfully on 2 laptops for me with high speeds except on one outdated desktop that fails because its built in card is only G AFAIK. But it could be the drivers I haven't checked its specs in a while. Grandfathered Data Plan 4g is epic win for the low cost imo.


Ya I have unlimited data as well, we just don't have 4g in my area....yet. I wanted confimation that tether would work if rooted before I did anything.


----------



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

Wifi Tether for Root Users works as well.


----------



## shominy (Dec 31, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/

It works but throws an ad-hoc error. Once you stop it your wifi no longer works. Have to reboot to get wifi working again.


----------

